# Cassie's Beef & Cheesy Mac Fattie w/Pics



## jarjarchef (Mar 14, 2013)

Cassie and I have been working on a smokehouse together. She has been very patient with the fact it is taking longer then planned and a couple issues. I had promised her she could make Fatties this visit.

Click HERE to see the build.....

She wanted Beef & Cheesy Mac Fatties:

1# Ground beef flattened in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag

Seasoned with SPOG

BBQ Sauce drizzle

Homemade Cheesy Mac













DSCN2235.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013


















DSCN2236.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






Yes, even more cheese!!!!!!













DSCN2237.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






2ea    Carrots (cut into small pieces)

2ea    Ribs of Celery (cut into small pieces)

2ea    Medium Onion (julienne)

1ea    12oz can Diced Tomatoes

This pan is going to sit under the fatties to catch the drippings. Then added to a pan with some beef stock (12oz) and a bit of BBQ Sauce (1/2c). Bring to a boil and using an immersion blender I purred it up till smooth...... Sorry no pics of this....













DSCN2239.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






Cassie starting her bacon weave.....













DSCN2245.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013


















DSCN2246.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






First one ready to go. This one I rolled to show her how. She did the last one and it looked as good if not better than mine....













DSCN2247.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013


















DSCN2244.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






After about 2hrs in the smoker. I was having issues controlling the temp with the wind and all the holes in the cook chamber from rust. We had to finish in the oven because I did not want to add more fuel and get even more of the nasty creosote on the fatties....













DSCN2248.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






And our dinner was served.........













DSCN2250.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Mar 14, 2013






I am proud of her. She did or was part of every step.......looks like I might have found my partner when I start to compete....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

So Cool!  I am so happy for yall with the Daddy Daughter time!  

Those are important memories in the making!

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great job Cassie!  Great to hear she's in there with you.

I know I enjoy it when Trevor helps me with the cooking!

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks Great. It is good she enjoys Cooking. Beats the hell out of living on Ramen cause all you can do is boil water!...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 14, 2013)

Great way to spend time together!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I love getting my boys involved in cooking! Their mom's, yeah that's right mom's, can't cook anything , even out of a box. So when they go to visit their mom's they always ask to cook, but there isn't anything for them to cook with in the cupboards. Teach them young, cooking is one of the best life building skills a person can have! I feel lucky to have grown up with parents that taught me to cook.


----------

